# Barony Beach renovations



## suenmike32 (Jan 26, 2006)

We're scheduled to be at Barony Beach in HHI the first week in April.  I just happened to see the following note posted on Barony's home page:
*Property wide renovations through April 7, 2006. Work limited to Monday through Friday, from 8:00 AM to 5:00 PM.*
Has anyone been there recently? Can you give me an idea of what to expect?  
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## laxmom (Jan 27, 2006)

We were there last July and I think they are talking about interior renovations.  They started with the garden units and are probably working on the ocean view units about now.  They installed granite countertops, new furniture, curtains, carpet and so on.  We were there in between the work so I can't help you with the noise but I haven't noticed in the owners mailings that there was anything going on construction wise that would be cause massive problems with your trip. 

They did close the sales office there and were in the process of turning that into villas ( on the 2nd floor of the jasmine building.) but I would guess that is completed by now.

If you are still concerned, call the resort.  The staff there is very helpful and I'm sure they could help further.

Good luck and enjoy HHI!!


----------



## suenmike32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Laxmom,
Thanks for your thoughts on the renovations. I was really hoping that someone  on TUG would respond with more recent input, (as in , from the last few weeks). 
There's always renovations going on someplace, but it concerns me when Marriott feels the need to put the notice, (about renovations), in bold lettering on the Barony homepage. 
I'm hoping for more responses before I call the resort.  Once again, thanks for your help.
Mike


----------



## jme (Jan 27, 2006)

*goodness gracious....*

goodness gracious, CALL the resort. Guests can only see what's going on now, which will not affect you at all.  You can get the full scoop from the resort manager by making one single phonecall. We'll be there in April , those dates, and i'm not worried at all. jme


----------



## suenmike32 (Jan 28, 2006)

Actually I just did call Barony and was assured that the renovations are for replacing bedding, carpeting etc. That was nice to hear.
To be honest, I was afraid it might be major renovations, (the type with bulldozers, cranes etc). You haven't lived until you are snoozing on the gorgeous beaches of Aruba and then the crane and jackhammer starts, and it grinds/groans ALL DAY. Believe me...you can lose the moment very easily.
Thanks for responding,
Mike


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 29, 2006)

Be careful of the elevators in the garden units. I'm not sure if they fixed them, but my kids and I got stuck in one for over an hour - in 90 degree weather. Very scary. It took a desperate father and husband to get us out. They weren't able to rescue us with their maintenance department, and despite phone calls, the fire department never arrived.


----------



## suenmike32 (Jan 29, 2006)

Ellen,
Your photo albums look great. Can you give any further suggestions or recommendations regarding Barony.  
Best building? Best view
building losest to pools/ocean, 
building closest to activities (without being in the playground).  
Is parking easily available for each building?  
Any info is greatly appreciated.
Appreciate thoughts from anyone else also.
Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## laxmom (Jan 29, 2006)

*Barony info*

The buildings closest to the beach are also closest to the main pool and activities.  The Sea Oat and Morning Glory buildings are ocean front although views may be obstructed as the courtyard is heavily wooded.  The Live Oak and Bayberry buildings are located adjacent to them but farther from the ocean but closer to the marketplace, indoor pool, a 2nd outdoor pool and the spa.  The Gardenia and Jasmine buildings (garden villas) are more secluded and actually behind the Westin Hotel. There is a cut thru that makes the walk to the beach from there is approx 200 yards. ( You can use your room key to charge your meal in any of the restaurants at the Westin.  The seafood buffet is awsome!!)  These 2 buildings have their own pool, hot tub and barbeque grills that are less crowded.  We like it there because you can be part of the activities if you like but at your discression.  Marriott renovated these buildings first with new furniture, curtains, beds and granite countertops.  The bike rental is also adjacent to the Garden villas.

Each building has a parking garage under it and outdoor parking as well.  We never had a problem parking.  There is a lifeguard station right in front of the resort that you can rent kayaks or water trikes.  Barony and the Westin are the last resorts/hotels on the beach heading north so the beach there is less crowded than down in Shipyard or points south.  There are 3 groceries within about a mile of the resort on 278.  You just have to keep you eyes open because of HHI restrictions on signage.

Hope this helps.  We own there eoy and never trade.  We love it there and always come back relaxed and refreshed.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 29, 2006)

One other thing about the Gardenview units is that there are two queen beds in the second bedroom.  This is a big plus if you have older kids.


----------



## toni3063 (Jan 29, 2006)

Big Matt said:
			
		

> One other thing about the Gardenview units is that there are two queen beds in the second bedroom.  This is a big plus if you have older kids.



The oceanview and oceanfront units also have 2 queens in the guest bedroom.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 29, 2006)

toni3063,
I guess I'm going nuts. I thought that they had different configurations in the second bedroom.  Maybe it is a second jacuzzi tub or something else that I was remembering.  It was two years ago when I was there.


----------



## toni3063 (Jan 29, 2006)

Big Matt said:
			
		

> toni3063,
> I guess I'm going nuts. I thought that they had different configurations in the second bedroom.  Maybe it is a second jacuzzi tub or something else that I was remembering.  It was two years ago when I was there.



Matt,
I have never been in the garden units but I heard that the guest bedrooms were the same configuration as the master (it also had a king and maybe a second jacuzzi tub?) prior to the renovations.  Do the gardenviews now have 2 queens in the guest room as well?  That makes more sense to me, that way the units can sleep 6 rather than 8.  The oceanview/oceanfront units have always had the 2 queens in the guest rooms (no second jacuzzi). 
 Toni


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 30, 2006)

Toni,
they definitely have two queens.  I'm pretty certain that it was the same bathroom as the master that set them apart.


----------



## toni3063 (Jan 31, 2006)

suenmike32 said:
			
		

> Hi Laxmom,
> Thanks for your thoughts on the renovations. I was really hoping that someone  on TUG would respond with more recent input, (as in , from the last few weeks).
> There's always renovations going on someplace, but it concerns me when Marriott feels the need to put the notice, (about renovations), in bold lettering on the Barony homepage.
> I'm hoping for more responses before I call the resort.  Once again, thanks for your help.
> Mike



I received a letter from Barony today giving the resort updates.  The 2 garden unit refurbishments (phase I) are complete, except for the 18 villas that will be added (that were originally the sales offices) this year.  The 2 buildings that are currently being refurbished are the Morning Glory and Bayberry buildings (phase II).  The final-phase (phase III) will be the Live Oak and Sea Oat buildings slated for renovation in 2007.  Wireless high-speed internet is available in the common areas of the resort.  In-villa high-speed should be complete by the end of January. A new computer room will be added in the next few months that will have 2 computers available for guest use.  There is also going to be renovations going on at the Beach Club and the Barony Room.  Also, in 2006 they will be resurfacing several of the pools and spas.


----------



## suenmike32 (Feb 2, 2006)

Toni,
It sounds like you have first hand and up to date input on what's going on there, (and that's what I was looking for). If I could trouble you for another bit of info, here goes:
We are four adults going to BB for the first time. Knowing what is renovated and what isn't, which building would you request if you were going?
Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## Avery (Feb 2, 2006)

Keep in mind that a request is by no means a guarantee. Marriott gives first priority to owners; many exchangers end up in the garden buildings, which has its advantages (nice and quiet) and disadvantages (further from the beach/main building). When we checked in at the Welcome Center this past summer, checkin was significantly delayed due to several complaining exchangers that didn't get their requested locations; they were all politely told that owners get priority. Owning a Marriott doesn't go very far, most people that exchange into the oceanfront Marriotts on Hllton Head during red time are Marriott owners. And remember, you will have a great time no matter where your unit is. Also keep in mind, the trees are very tall, most units that should be "ocean view," are really "frond view," (I think Marriott has changed the terminology to "oceanSIDE") except perhaps for the oceanFRONT units, which go to owners first.


----------



## toni3063 (Feb 2, 2006)

suenmike32 said:
			
		

> Toni,
> It sounds like you have first hand and up to date input on what's going on there, (and that's what I was looking for). If I could trouble you for another bit of info, here goes:
> We are four adults going to BB for the first time. Knowing what is renovated and what isn't, which building would you request if you were going?
> Thanks again,
> Mike



Mike,
First of all you will need to find out if you're in a garden unit, have a oceanview or oceanfront unit.  If you don't know... call Barony and give them your reservation number to find out.  Then I can let you know which building to request.
Toni


----------



## suenmike32 (Feb 3, 2006)

Toni,
I did call and it seems as though we will definitely be in a garden unit. Any suggestion you may have will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## toni3063 (Feb 3, 2006)

suenmike32 said:
			
		

> Toni,
> I did call and it seems as though we will definitely be in a garden unit. Any suggestion you may have will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks again,
> Mike



Mike,
I have not been in the garden units, however, they have  just been refurbished.  They should be like new (and I've heard quite nice).  The garden units sit behind the Westin with the Westin blocking the view of the the ocean.  It is just a quick walk beside the Westin to the beach.  Personally, I would  go past the guard house at the main entrance to the Barony and go through the check-in center.  This way you can see where everything is at the resort on your way to the beach or the feature pool.  I talked to the front desk the other day  because I was worried about the pools being closed dued to the resurfacing.  I personally wouldn't care if one of the pools happen to be closed but we're taking friends and using 3 of our units concurrently, March 18th, so I was hoping to really show the place off to them.  I was told that they might be working on one of the two heated pools during that time.  If you want a map of the property... send me a PM with your address and I'll mail you one.
Toni


----------

